# Help me pick out components for my HT setup



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

To have the same DVD player or satellite/cable box feed HDTV video to two TV sets you need one of:

1. A powered HDMI splitter, namely a device with one HDMI input passing through to two HDMI outputs. This is a piece of electronics, not a Y-connector or switch box.

or,

2. One of the TV set's having a video out jack, must be of the HDMI variety to get HDTV quality to the other TV. The purpose of a video out jack on a TV set is the purpose you intend, to daisy chain the same program to another TV set.

Some A/V receivers may have #1 built into them, namely have two HDMI outputs to connect to TV sets. You may also be able to connect the HDMI output of a satellite box to one TV set and the S-video or component video output to another TV set. Except that (yellow) composite video and S-video are always standard definition and component video may be either high definition or standard definition depending on the copy protection on the disk or broadcast.

Some A/V receivers have A/B speaker selectors to allow you to have two sets of speakers. You want to be sure the receiver can play both sets at the same time. Most require that the speakers each have an impedance twice that of the amplifier rating in order for you to use the "both A and B" setting. (for example 8 ohm speakers with a 4 ohm receiver amp. output)

An alternate arrangement that is more foolproof in terms of not overloading the receiver amplifiers is a jury-rig. Both the theater room and remote speakers for each applicable channel are wired in series (different kind of daisy chain with only one wire per terminal, positive of one speaker to negative of the other speaker and no Y-connections or T connections). To turn off the remote speakers you have manual switches that short circuit them leaving the theater room speakers operating by themselves. Here each speaker need have an impedance merely equal to or greater than the amplifier output impedance. With just two remote speakers (right front and left front) this jury-rig is not terribly complex.

For speakers, any cable of the same gauge, including romex, works just as well as monster cable although nicer looking cable will cost you more.


----------



## PunkyPoo (May 9, 2009)

AllanJ -- Great info. Never thought about daisy chaining them together.

ogarza -- Why do you want the same signal on both? For 2 players during games? Sorry if that's a stupid question.


----------



## ogarza (May 9, 2009)

not at all punkypoo,

the reason for this is that the room has a door to an outside area and i want to be able to walk outside and not miss the show


----------



## sgolko (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to add a bit, an AVR with 2 HDMI outs will run you quite a bit (they start at about 1800 i think), but be more than enough to add more speakers on either the same zone or another zone later on, and power them all. 

I think your best option would be to get an HDMI splitter, such as this one:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5312&seq=1&format=2


----------



## KeepBrideHappy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Best home theater receiver for wife*

Hi,
Can anybody recommend a good home theater receiver that is Wife friendly? Ie, my wife just needs to be able to push buttons that say "TV" or "DVD" and have it work. 

Basically I'm looking for something like the Denon AVR-4306 except with HDMI 1.3, and a simpler remote or front panel. I need a multizone system that's Blu Ray friendly and has ethernet hook up and Ipod/Usb connections, but I'll sacrifice whatever I have to to get something simple. 
Sorry if this isn't the best thread for this question...any suggestions welcome. 
Thanks
Eric


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

@ Orgarza, I have a Yamaha RX v-663 AV receiver. I think it will take care of all your needs. It has two HDMI inputs and one HDMI output.

I have the Comcast cable box connected to it. Also a Sony BluRay player, and a Toshiba DVD/VHS combo. A *single* HDMI cable goes from the receiver to the 46 inch Samsung LCD tv.

So, I can watch cable programs or play the blu ray or play a vhs tape or listen to the radio. I also put in a 5 speaker system. Since this is in our living room/den or whatever you call it, we usually don't turn up the volume but the sound is still good.

I also bought a Logitec Harmony One remote to control all of the devices.

EDIT: I agree with the suggestion to get a splitter. Then you simply run the HDMI cable to the second tv.

I've bought a considerable amount of stuff from monoprice. Great prices on a lot of their stuff. Remember you need the "In-Wall" cables if you are routing your cables through the walls.

Hope this info is helpful.
Mike


----------

